# stronglifts 5x5



## bally

just wondering what people thoughts are on this traing method been reading up on the stronglifts site.

just seems like theres not much training/exercise

and claims not only to increase strength but is good if your looking to bulk up aswell.

anyone used this and had good results?


----------



## Cythraul

its a beginners routine, and i'd recommend it. everyone thinks they'll need a 5 day split, 6 day split of some bullcrap that invovles 4 diffrent types of curls.

keep it simple, be consistant. learn the big lifts and get a good base. after you've got a solid foundation start the hypertrophy//strength blablablbah.


----------



## Barker

It's brilliant mate. Everyone is skeptical cause it has no isolation work. Before on a 4 day split i was struggling to hold 13st, and that was on a great diet

Now im in like week 8 of SL 5x5 and im at 13st 7 and ive been letting my diet slip.

Really don't know why its so good but it works brilliantly (mind you ive always thought i responded better to lower reps)

at the end of the day everyone is different, but its definitely worth a shot!


----------



## bally

i am willing to try this been training on and off for years.... have been training 3 days for ages as that all i can do as have a missis and kids.....

at the moment i train mon back and bi's wed chest and tri,s and fri legs and shoulders but have been looking at just doing compounds and leaving out the isolation as i seem to be doing so many exersises

only problem ive got at the moment is cant train legs as have messed up the ligaments in my ankle so have just been training upper body foe the last 2 weeks with light weights


----------



## bally

anyone else got any thoughts on this training method?


----------



## jay101

Barker said:


> It's brilliant mate. Everyone is skeptical cause it has no isolation work. Before on a 4 day split i was struggling to hold 13st, and that was on a great diet
> 
> Now im in like week 8 of SL 5x5 and im at 13st 7 and ive been letting my diet slip.
> 
> Really don't know why its so good but it works brilliantly (mind you ive always thought i responded better to lower reps)
> 
> at the end of the day everyone is different, but its definitely worth a shot!


It works so well because it has you squatting 3 times a week constantly walking around with sore legs plus when your adding weight each session its morale building aswell as muscle; a work out takes between 30-45 mins depending on your rest periods so its easy to fit the workout into your day

Good place to start


----------



## puurboi

I did the unstripped SL 5x5. The stripped one is just watered down... i would also add in bicep curls on deadlift/row day because i found that after 6 months orso on the program m bi's were severly lacking compared to tris and delts


----------



## Tassotti

bally said:


> i am willing to try this been training on and off for years.... have been training 3 days for ages as that all i can do as have a missis and kids.....
> 
> at the moment i train mon back and bi's wed chest and tri,s and fri legs and shoulders but have been looking at just doing compounds and leaving out the isolation as i seem to be doing so many exersises
> 
> *only problem ive got at the moment is cant train legs as have messed up the ligaments in my ankle* so have just been training upper body foe the last 2 weeks with light weights


Squatting three times per week may be a problem with a fcuked ankle


----------



## bally

Tassotti said:


> Squatting three times per week may be a problem with a fcuked ankle


yeah not good, i am back to the gym on tuesday will try a light set in a smith machine and stand my heals on a plate to see how it feels,


----------



## littlesimon

It's a good routine mate, that's what I started with :thumbup1:


----------



## Greyphantom

Also its not just a beginners routine... anyone can use it to good effect and its variants imho... used this and variants and its great... builds great strength and good for mass and even recomp...


----------



## Tombo

Interesting routine, maybe I should switch over to this.


----------



## bally

Tombo said:


> Interesting routine, maybe I should switch over to this.


do a search on google for stronglifts 5x5 im starting it tonight


----------

